# Rotisserie Rib Roast



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

5 pound rib roast with Tatonka Dust seasoning secured with grilling bands.


-----

Cold smoked the rib roast for an hour and half with cherry pellets.

[
-----

Added the veggies for the au jus to be cold smoked also. (bumped the settings on the camera for this shot...)


-----

After the cold smoke added hot coals and cherry wood chunks around the Vortex cooking indirect with the veggies and ChefJimmyJ's Au Jus in a pan under the rib roast.


-----

Held temps of 260º to 275º for a little over an hour and half till the rib roast reached an internal meat temp of 125º and pulled for a short rest.


-----

Garlic bread on the grill toasted.


-----

A veggie mix of green/yellow beans, carrots, red onions and bacon pieces seasoned with Tatonka Dust on the grill.


-----

Plated and devoured... this meal was fantastic!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Add Owens BBQ to anything and it goes from good to great!


----------

